# Finished Ichabod Crane Tombstone



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of my finished Ichabod Crane tombstone.










Here's a link to a short video


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That turned out great .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great stone, nice font for the lettering, and you added a peeper, too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The tombstone looks great, and i love the look of the peeper too.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the scroll work at the top, and the sharp contrast of the lettering!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

amazing job! I love the little touch with the headless horsemen!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the headless horseman on the top. That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Doc! That is one cool tombstone! I love how you have the "Horseman" posing on top and I really love the way you aged it. Your peeper is terrific as well. All in all one fine piece of workmanship.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Job. I too like the statue on top. I think it adds a nice touch. Also good job on the weathering.


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome, I like how that left hand moves too adds to the realism


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All you need now is a bridge. Awesome job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like this stone! The statue on top is a wonderful addition that really makes it stand out. I'm assuming it's a toy horse and a doll? Great looking stone, good work!


----------

